# "Larqueando" desde el Larcomar.



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*"LARQUEANDO" DESDE EL LARCOMAR​*

*Fui a"Larquear" como dicen......y la pasé muy bien.*

*Primero empezaré por Larcomar para seguir avanzando hasta el Ovalo de Miraflores, desde la friolenta tarde hasta la oscura noche limeña ojalá disfruten el tema pues les va con todo aprecio sobre todo para aquellos que aun no tienen la oportunidad de conocer está parte de Lima.

Primero fotos de Larcomar llege con unos amigos y mi primo, siempre que voy a Lima trato de no dejar de visitar este C.C. pues el que más me gusta de la capital, el mar lo hace único y siempre es bueno relajarse una tarde chequeando un buen libro o por que no disfrutando de una agradable cena......*

*Ajustando la camara para empezar con el recorrido.(aunk ahi ya lo habia empezado )*
































































*Los UVK*










*Dirigiendonos al Fashion Side de Larcomar.*










*Entrando al Fashion Side.*










*El Fashion Side.*





































*Ya regreso con más fotos.......empezando la av. Larco....*


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Ve a sofa cafe!!! Jaja es muy bueno y deja buenas propinasxD


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Pucha que chevere ver a larcomar, me trae buenos recuerdos y algunos rochosos haha. Siempre me gustara este sitio por su vista al mar, algo unico de todos los centros comerciales en Peru.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

buenas fotos libidito.. creo q too el mundo conoce el larco.. sabes q fue d la ampliacion del hotel??


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Chévere el recorrido!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La última foto me gusta.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios.




tacall said:


> buenas fotos libidito.. creo q too el mundo conoce el larco.. sabes q fue d la ampliacion del hotel??


No creo que todos conoscan....siempre hay personas que no han tenido la oportunidad de conocer en fin tambien va para los miles de no registrados de este foro jejejeje.......


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

muy buena la ultima foto... 
Esperamos las siguientes!!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

La última foto está muy chévere.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Qué clima tan feo el de Miraflores en general... pero bueno bonito Larcomar.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bonito Larcomar, aunque la parte "fashion" siga pareciendo una galería del centro de Lima con esas columnas de espejos y todo apretado. Sin duda lo mejor que tiene es su ubicación.


----------



## KSK (Dec 9, 2007)

lo malo de Larcomar es q con tanto remodelamiento para meter mas inquilinos la visy¿ta al mar esta bastante restringida... solo si entras a alguno d elos locales gozas de buena vista... sino.. hmmm tiens q contentarte con pedacitos de vista.... en el food court bloquearon la vista y del otro lado solo queda el pedacito q te deja el kiosk de stressless.... plop!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que buen paseo te has dado libido, y las fotos estan cheveres. Saludos.


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

Faltan fotos de la zona donde se encuentra NU y Dunkelvolk. En la primera tienda tienda venden ropa alucinante.


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Su ubicación es envidiable, me gusta pasar el tiempo más que nadie ahí


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*Siguiendo con el recorrido......*



















*Saliendo del Fashion Side.*

*En esta zona se puede ver el mar así no entres a un local a comer y la vista es muy buena.*










*Subiendo hacia el parque Salazar.*










*Entrando ya a la Av Larco.*










*Av. Larco...*


----------



## natito (Dec 4, 2004)

Algo que nunca he entendido es por qué la playa de la costa verde esta compuesta de arena y piedras.... Siempre ha sido asi? o han puesto la arena alli artificialmente?


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos de noche!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Libidito said:


> *Siguiendo con el recorrido......*


Está bonita esta foto, saludos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Larco está bien fea, recontra descuidada, atrás quedaron sus buenas épocas. 

Hasta ahora sigo esperando su remodelación.

Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Buenas fotos, hace tiempo que no camino por Larco.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Siguen buenas las fotos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Muy buenas tus fotos Libidito... pensar que hace una semana yo caminè repetidamente por esa calle.... pero bueno, siempre es demasiado poco el tiempo que se pasa en Lima.

Gracias por el thread!


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buenas fotos!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Buenas fotos, buen lugar, pero es verdad que hay cuadras de Larco bastante descuidadas


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Qué envidia!!!!!!!!!!! 
Ese recorrido es muy bueno, quiero ir ya!!!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Doble post


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Tyrone said:


> Buenas fotos, buen lugar, pero es verdad que hay cuadras de Larco bastante descuidadas


Toda Larco está horrible, ya no es ni sombra de lo que era.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Pardo y la Diagonal van tomando la delantera...*

a pesar que Larco no está abandonada,pero debe reactivarse... 


J Block said:


> Larco está bien fea, recontra descuidada, atrás quedaron sus buenas épocas.
> 
> Hasta ahora sigo esperando su remodelación.
> 
> Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Juan1912 said:


> Está bonita esta foto, saludos


Coincido contigo, la mejor foto del thread de lejos. Buen recorrido, pero te hubieras quedado en Larcomar jaja Larco ya no me gusta mucho, fácil porque todos los días paso por ahí ya se me hizo como cualquier lugar más de Lima.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*Seguimos con el recorrido.....*










*La Av. Benavides que corta a la Larco.*



















*La calle Tarata.*



















*Monumento en honor a las victimas del atentado terrorista de 1992.*




























*Despues sigo con más *


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

uy! ya llegaste a esa parte de Larco!. supongo que fuiste a comer unos churritos en Manolo no??? tienes que haber ido! son los mejores


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

dra.naths said:


> uy! ya llegaste a esa parte de Larco!. supongo que fuiste a comer unos churritos en Manolo no??? tienes que haber ido! son los mejores


No, por que no sabia que existia


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

eso te pasa por no avisar que estas en Lima!
la churreria manolo esta en larco con schell, frente al bcp.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Tienes razón la próxima avisaré


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que cheveres fotos libido ! La zona de Tarata luce actualmente acogedor y con mucho aire de tranquilidad a pesar del alto flujo de gente... Thx por las fotos.


----------

